# rope failure-New Orleans-8/03



## treepres1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*rope failure*

i was contacted by a tree climber which owns a local co. he is also afirefighter of 20+years.he states to me that he was in a tree about 30 to 38 feet high .his climbing knot was a tauntline.while pruning the rope went flat and came untied.after being brought to hospital for damage to verb disk.the rope was brought in and the center core had back out.im not sure if it was 16 or 12 strand.has anyone ever heard of this.i have heard of having to milk some new ropes.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 5, 2003)

Maybe the core had milked out and he tied in with the sheath only?

Still can't see that causing knot failure


----------



## treepres1 (Aug 6, 2003)

the rpe was brought by it was a 16 strand.he stated that he had been climbing several trees with no problems .while doing this tree the rope failed.the center core was pulled out on the opp. end .but i still could not see how this would fail even the outside sheath would flaten and hold.possible not enough tail left out side the knot


----------



## TREETX (Aug 6, 2003)

All due respect to parties injured.

Stopper knot!!! or use a real climbing hitch.

Know the sytem you are using, all of it's components, - REALLY, KNOW them.

I am still yet to see where the rope failed. In all respect again, you paint a pic where the "climber" failed.

Was the "climber" ISA cert???

Sounds like climber failure.

I pray he heals to fight/smile/laugh another day.


----------

